# Has anyone used Photoolex speed lights before?



## Mikeyb90 (Dec 5, 2016)

Needed a speedlight that did HSS and didn't want to spend $300+ for a Nikon brand so I bought a Photoolex m800n. Said it did high speed sync and it does, pretty well. However, after I'm focused and I press down to take a picture, it puts out 3 flickers then goes off.. why? Can I change that? I read the manual and didn't see anything useful. Here's a video






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Dec 5, 2016)

What mode was the camera in?  TTL pre-flash?  Never seen them quite so strong before.


----------



## Mikeyb90 (Dec 5, 2016)

tirediron said:


> What mode was the camera in?  TTL pre-flash?  Never seen them quite so strong before.



TTL FP? Manual, CH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyb90 (Dec 6, 2016)

Got it. The red eye setting caused it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

